# ed



## shelleyhelley (10 mo ago)

my husband has had ed ever since his motorcycle accident and he tells me when i ask him dont you wish that was fixed? he tells me it really doesnt bother him and i said it would bother most men he says im not like most men. doesnt that mean he is not thinking of pleasing me? nor does it bother him that he is not pleasing me? we have not been intimate in 10 and half years not even a french kiss?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

shelleyhelley said:


> my husband has had ed ever since his motorcycle accident and he tells me when i ask him dont you wish that was fixed? he tells me it really doesnt bother him and i said it would bother most men he says im not like most men. doesnt that mean he is not thinking of pleasing me? nor does it bother him that he is not pleasing me? we have not been intimate in 10 and half years not even a french kiss?


Did he have the motorcycle accident 10 years ago or were you already not having sex before that even happened? Yes I do think it would bother most men, but if he definitely has Ed from the accident maybe he's just decided to try to have a positive attitude about it because that's probably about all he can do. Maybe he's just never been very sexual. What was he like when you first married him?


----------



## shelleyhelley (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Did he have the motorcycle accident 10 years ago or were you already not having sex before that even happened? Yes I do think it would bother most men, but if he definitely has Ed from the accident maybe he's just decided to try to have a positive attitude about it because that's probably about all he can do. Maybe he's just never been very sexual. What was he like when you first married him?


very sexual


----------



## shelleyhelley (10 mo ago)

shelleyhelley said:


> very sexual


very sexual


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

shelleyhelley said:


> very sexual


Is it possible he acquired a head injury in that accident that has changed his sexual appetite?
Yes, he should be wanting you satisfied even if he himself doesn't need it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

what exactly do you mean "get it fixed".

if his penis was damaged beyond repair during that accident, maybe there IS NO FIX, and he has just accepted that fact.

If things like viagra or Trimix Injecitons do not work....there is not all that much more to do.

But you could try to talk him to seeing an actual Urologist.
You could have his testosterone checked....sounds like it might be a tad low, resulting in him never being horny.

So he has not brought you to orgasm in ten years? is that what you are saying? 
Ask him for a hall pass!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Jonty had a good question about whether he could have also had a head injury because that can absolutely change everything. 

Other than that if he hurt his penis in an accident 10 years ago and it doesn't work and he doesn't care, it must also have somehow affected his sex drive and hormones and perhaps testicles. If he just has no drive at all, then I imagine he is just thinking getting you off would be a chore. But you might also consider the fact that if he has any stirrings, getting involved in getting you off might just be pure misery for him or even painful if he got excited but nothing was functioning right.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Ten and a half years? He’s told you how he feels about the situation. It’s up to you what you do with that information.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

shelleyhelley said:


> he tells me it really doesnt bother him


I don't believe it.

I'm guessing his ED is the PRIMARY CAUSE he avoids sex.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> If things like viagra or Trimix Injecitons do not work....there is not all that much more to do.


There are implants that will fix any problem. Pricey, but lot of men have them.

OP said not even a french kiss in more than a decade. If the accident amputated his manhood, he still has two hands, two feet, a mouth and tongue. Sorry, he has no excuse he just doesnt give a shyt


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

All these sexless for years threads....

I honestly don't know why we don't see people out molesting traffic signs and fire hydrants.

I would be ready to bed Lizzo and give her the fing of her life if I had been deprived for even a year. I would probably lose my damn mind going without for so long!


----------



## amandahlms (10 mo ago)

I think in this case you need to contact a family psychologist, I think he will help


----------



## Defhero (Jan 5, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> All these sexless for years threads....
> 
> I honestly don't know why we don't see people out molesting traffic signs and fire hydrants.
> 
> I would be ready to bed Lizzo and give her the fing of her life if I had been deprived for even a year. I would probably lose my damn mind going without for so long!


I too, do not get it. I understand ed, but for me, my wife's fulfillment is also important to me. If not, over time, her eye's would start to wonder and possibly her flower would wonder next. She had a minor procedure a few years ago, with not allowed to have sex for 2 weeks. It became a bj-a-thon, when ever I needed for those 2 weeks. She will not allow me to get so horny that my mind starts to wonder off.
So, for this kind of situation mentioned, I would become her lesbian for life, if you know what I mean....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Defhero said:


> I too, do not get it. I understand ed, but for me, my wife's fulfillment is also important to me. If not, over time, her eye's would start to wonder and possibly her flower would wonder next. She had a minor procedure a few years ago, with not allowed to have sex for 2 weeks. It became a bj-a-thon, when ever I needed for those 2 weeks. She will not allow me to get so horny that my mind starts to wonder off.
> So, for this kind of situation mentioned, I would become her lesbian for life, if you know what I mean....


Amen and you're definitely preaching a sermon I agree with.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> Amen and you're definitely preaching a sermon I agree with.


I understand that sex everyday is just not realistic for most. But I also don't see how couples can go years without touching each other 

My wife is almost going wtf if it's been more than 3 days 🤣. She will about walk in and demand I drop my pants 😆. I think the longest breaks were 3 weeks when we both had terrible cases of the flu and about a month after surgery.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I understand that sex everyday is just not realistic for most. But I also don't see how couples can go years without touching each other
> 
> My wife is almost going wtf if it's been more than 3 days 🤣. She will about walk in and demand I drop my pants 😆. I think the longest breaks were 3 weeks when we both had terrible cases of the flu and about a month after surgery.


Drop em!😆


----------



## PopiOpo (9 mo ago)

Amazing!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

PopiOpo said:


> Amazing!


----------

